# TwinStar



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has this device or know anything of it? Saw it today and was pretty interested in getting it just wanted more detail.

Twinstar


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I was reading about this device

a few guys at ukaps had pretty positive results with this side by side with a control aquarium

but most people will say get your aquarium in balance instead of using this device


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah I was looking at this the other day and was really wondering what it does. I can't seem to find any real info about the technology behind it. It seems very effective in the tests I've seen. I kind of want to give it a shot. As much as I try I have never been able to keep a tank perfectly balanced for long... mostly because I don't have time to take care of it as much as I'd like.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I find it interesting they have their smallest unit called Mini and their larger unit called Nano. But in all seriousness, this product is treating the symptom only and not addressing the root cause.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

From what I heard is that its only really usefull in a fresh tank since it will treat out all the symptoms and not let it grow out.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah it seems like it would be a great thing in a new tank and to throw into a tank that gets out of balance. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

